

A new frontier for Google Maps: mapping the indoors - cleverjake
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/new-frontier-for-google-maps-mapping.html

======
laconian
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=k...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kT0KMsfD4d8)

Finally, a way to short circuit the IKEA deathmarch. That place might not be
so god-awful anymore.

